# Bio-Botanica® Drives The Natural Preservative



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.bio-botanica.com/news/suprapein.asp

Bio-Botanica® Drives The Natural Preservative 
Catagory With The Launch of Suprapein™

New! For 2005

Hauppauge, New York&#8230;Bio-Botanica®, a leading manufacturer and supplier of botanical extracts to the cosmetic and personal care industries for more than 30 years,

has expanded its product line of all-natural preservatives with the introduction of Suprapein™. Suprapein™ features a synergistic combination of botanical extracts that, when combined at proprietary levels, yields a natural preservative with a broad-spectrum of antimicrobial activity.

Suprapein™ has been fully tested for both efficacy (anti-bacterial and anti-fungal) and safety. Independent (HET-CAM) tests confirm the product to be safe when used at a level as high as 5x the recommended usage level of 0.45%. It joins Bio-Pein® and Neo-Pein™ as the newest product offering in the natural preservative category from Bio-Botanica®.

What differentiates these natural preservatives? -- Color, fragrance, ingredient profile and (ratios of the) extracts present. Customers can now select the natural preservative that is most compatible with their unique product formulation and specification requirements.

Suprapein™ is manufactured in Bio-Botanica®'s FDA registered, pharmaceutically licensed facility; cGMP, SOP and GLP compliant. Custom formulation and technical support are available; Patent-pending.

For samples, specs, copy of the study and pricing information please contact: 
Patricia Singh, Sr. Director of Sales 
Cosmetic Division, Bio-Botanica Personal Care Ingredients, LLC

Bio-Botanica® Inc., 75 Commerce Drive 
Hauppauge, N.Y. 11788 - 3943


----------

